# HTPC display issues - help?



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm having problems with my HTPC. When I turn it on, it works fine. If I change the input on my receiver to something else, then go back, it takes a long time for the computer screen to display again, even though I can get audio output. Sometimes it restarts, and sometimes it displays after say 5-10 minutes. Sometimes nothing happens and I have to restart. My receiver is a Pioneer 1017 and the computer is connected via a DVI-HDMI cable. My TV is a Sharp Aquos 42D64U I believe. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thank.


----------



## Aminbiz (Sep 22, 2008)

sounds like a handshaking issue , I have a simular situation with my HTPC when hooked up via HDMI into the receiver then into the display it takes about 20 seconds for the image to be displayed upon start-up. If you bypass the receiver using it only for the audio and plug the DVI/HDMI directly into your Sharp Aquos it should correct your problem.


----------

